# totale Überwachung



## Jens_Ohm (19 April 2007)

Bis jetzt kochte mein Ärger bezüglich der Regierungspläne zur Voratsdatenspeicherung nur hoch , jetzt aber über. Jetzt schlägts dreizehn. Was sich die Spruchbeutel aus Berlin jetzt geleistet haben, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.
Der Kabinettsbeschluss zur Neufassung der Telekommunikationsüberwachung und anderer verdeckter Ermittlungsmaßnahme.
Im Mittelpunkt steht die mit dem Gesetzesentwurf verknüpfte Umsetzung der Brüsseler Vorgaben zur Voraratspeicherung von Telefon- und Internetdaten und die damit einhergehende Pflicht zur verdachtsunabhängigen Speicherung sämtlicher Verkehrsdaten der Kommunikation aller Bürger per Festnetz, Mobiltelefon, Internet, E-Mail oder SMS. Jetzt kommt auch noch Innenminister Schäubles Forderungen zur teilweisen Infragestellung der Unschuldsvermutung. Alles im Namen des Anti-Terrorkampfes. Wenn aber einmal die Möglichkeiten geschaffen sind, weckt das schnell auch Begehrlichkeiten von ganz anderer Seite. Schon sind Forderungen von Abgeordneten Lobbyvertreten laut geworden "Teenager, die Musik aus dem Internet downloaden, per Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu jagen". Da hätte ich auch noch ein paar Vorschläge zu machen. Warum führen wir nicht das Hochnotpeinliche Verhör wieder ein. Ein Verdächtiger rückt angesichts glühender Zangen und Daumenschrauben sicher deutlich früher mit der Wahrheit raus. Das spart Zeit und Geld. Ist doch nur Vorteilhaft angesichts leerer Kassen und überlasteter Gerichte. Oder wie wärs mit einem Gottesurteil, gefesselt ins Wasser schmeißen. Wenn man oben schwimmt ist man schuldig und wird hingerichtet, wenn man untergeht ist man unschuldig und ertrinkt. Der Bürger ist halt ein potentieller Straftäter und muß auch so behandelt werden. Schließlich bezahle ich ja auch pauschale Abgaben auf Scanner,Drucker, Rohlinge und wer weiß was sonst noch, obwohl ich ja keine geschützten Dinge kopieren darf, es mit diesen Dingen aber könnte. Himmel, wohin soll uns das noch führen ?


----------



## Zottel (19 April 2007)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> ...Warum führen wir nicht das Hochnotpeinliche Verhör wieder ein. Ein Verdächtiger rückt angesichts glühender Zangen und Daumenschrauben sicher deutlich früher mit der Wahrheit raus. Das spart Zeit und Geld. Ist doch nur Vorteilhaft angesichts leerer Kassen und überlasteter Gerichte.


So weit ich weiß, hat sich Schäuble schon vor Jahren dahingehend geäußert, daß Deutsche Behörden Erkenntnisse verwerten dürfen sollten, die im Ausland unter Folter gewonnen wurden.

Die weitere Entwicklung: Private Public Partnership: Der Werksschutz von Siemens oder Daimler foltert im Auftrag einer Behörde in einer rechtsfreien Exklave. Nein, nicht Guantanamo, das ist zu teuer für jedermann, aber nach diesem Prinzip.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Ich wollte gerade schreiben das der noch ein Trauma von dem Attentat auf seine Person hat. Dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Es kam teils zu Spekulationen, dass Schäubles sehr starke Gewichtung der „Sicherheit“ in der Abwägung gegen die Freiheit des Einzelenen eine durch ein Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung verursachte symbolische Vermeidungshandlung sei, er also wegen er Spätfolgen des Attentats 1990 auf ihn in seiner Wahrnehmung der Realität beeinträchtigt sei.


 Quelle


Das der Innenminister geworden ist ist genauso Clever wie wenn man ein Querschnittsgelähmtes Verkehrsopfer zum Verkehrsrichter mache. Wie Sie waren zu schnell sie sind also auch so ein Rasser... x-Jahre wegen versuchtem Mord.


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 April 2007)

hallo,
dann wartet mal auf das neue Urhebergesetz, da soll jeder anwalt zum provider rennen dürfen, mit einer IP und nachfragen dürfen wer dahintersteckt, dafür soll die erste abmahnung nur 50€ kosten  , langsam haben sie die Stasi überholt, alles unter dem Deckmantel Terrorbekämpfung, möchte mal wissen wie viele Terroristen sie dadurch geschnappt haben, weil sie horchen ja schon jahrelang ab.
Dafür werden wir mit einem Eisbären eingelullt.


----------



## Markus (19 April 2007)

mir geht datenschutz am arsch vorbei.
was interessiert es mich wenn jemand weiß wann ich wo war und mit welcher karte was bezhalt haben und wann wen angerufen habe?

wer nichts unrechtes getan hat hat auch nichts zu befürchten, im gegenteil sein unschuld ist ggf. leichter zu beweisen...

meiner meinung haben alle die etwas gegen die überwachung haben entweder dreck am stecken oder sollten mal professionelle hilfe aufsuchen die ihnen gegen ihre paranoia helfen kann...

ich finde es einfach nur peinlich wie mache sich da aufführen, haben hier im forum auch einen mod über den ich in diesem zusammenhang eigentlich nur lachen kann...

mir ist es egal wenn irgendein schwuler beamte in seinem verfickten büro sehen kann wieviele nutten ich in shanghai mit der visa bezahlt habe und in welchen hotels ich mit ihnen um wieviel uhr welches gesöff von welchem zimmerservice bestellt habe. es wäre mir auch egal wenn ein zollbeamte irgendwo sehen kann welchen tripper ich mir bei wem eingefangen habe und was für eine blutgruppe mein oma hat und wieviel auf dem giro meiner schwester jeden montat von wem abgebucht wird... solange die chance potentielle verbrecher zu schnappen auch nur minimal verbessert wird dadurch!
bereits das erste kind das nicht von so einem perversen stück dreck missbraucht wird würde die ganze sache rechtfertigen!

das mit den nutten war jetzt etwas überspitzt, komme noch ohne klar - aber wenn es so wäre, dann würde ich das selbe sagen!)

alle die was gegen überwachung habe machen krumme sachen oder haben was an der waffel!


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> mir geht datenschutz am arsch vorbei.
> was interessiert es mich wenn jemand weiß wann ich wo war und mit welcher karte was bezhalt haben und wann wen angerufen habe?
> 
> wer nichts unrechtes getan hat hat auch nichts zu befürchten, im gegenteil sein unschuld ist ggf. leichter zu beweisen...
> ...



@Markus
Welchen Mod meinst du? ug? ISt der Mod? 

@Markus
Diesen Scheiß schreibst du nicht im ernst, oder?
Das ist das Gleiche wie die Forderung, an alle Schüler in den USA Waffen für die Schule auszugeben!


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> alle die was gegen überwachung habe machen krumme sachen oder haben was an der waffel!



Wenn das Dein ernst ist bist Du völlig Weltfremd!

Und die Stasi war in deinen Augen auch nur ein netter Haufen schwuler Beamter?

PS: Wer überwacht eigentlich die Überwacher?


----------



## Markus (19 April 2007)

was sollen euch die "überwacher" den tun?


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 April 2007)

hallo,
das sollte dir doch als admin klar sein, wenn sie hier das forum mal zumachen.


----------



## Zottel (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> mir geht datenschutz am arsch vorbei.
> was interessiert es mich wenn jemand weiß wann ich wo war und mit welcher karte was bezhalt haben und wann wen angerufen habe?
> wer nichts unrechtes getan hat hat auch nichts zu befürchten, im gegenteil sein unschuld ist ggf. leichter zu beweisen...


Stimmt, ich vergaß, demnächst muß ja die Unschuld bewiesen werden... 


> mir ist es egal wenn irgendein schwuler beamte in seinem verfickten büro sehen kann wieviele nutten ich in shanghai mit der visa bezahlt habe und in welchen hotels ich mit ihnen um wieviel uhr welches gesöff von welchem zimmerservice bestellt habe.


In ein paar Monaten hast du nicht nur eine gutgehende Firma, sondern - dank deiner Bemühungen in einem anderen Thread - auch noch eine liebe Ehefrau. Der "schwule Beamte in seinem verfickten Büro" (oder seine Putzfrau oder sein Kollege) wird neidisch und erpresst dich...



> ...es wäre mir auch egal wenn ein zollbeamte irgendwo sehen kann welchen tripper ich mir bei wem eingefangen habe und was für eine blutgruppe mein oma hat und wieviel auf dem giro meiner schwester jeden montat von wem abgebucht wird... solange die chance potentielle verbrecher zu schnappen auch nur minimal verbessert wird dadurch!


Ok, maximal innere Sicherheit: 
Jeder kriegt einen Funkchip. 
Erste Generation: Man kann verfolgen, wie er sich in der Stadt bewegt.
Zweite Generation: Man kann per Satellit verfolgen, wie er sich in freiem Feld, im Wald und im Ausland bewegt.
Dritte Generation: Man kann den Chip anweisen, elektrische Schläge auszuteilen. Man wischt dir mal eben eine, wenn du falsch parkst oder auf den Gehsteig rotzt oder am Steuer mit dem Handy telefonierst..
Die ganzen Bewegungsdaten werden natürlich automatisch ausgewertet, schon wegen der Menge. Und die leichten Sanktionen werden automatisch verhängt.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Wer die Freiheit einschränkt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren. (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was sollen euch die "überwacher" den tun?


 
Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten!

Was ist wenn du in Verdacht gerätst, weil dein Handy in der Nähe eines Ortes registriert wurde, wo ein Verbrechen, Torror, oder einfach nur ein Ladensdiebstahl oder sonstwas untersucht wird?
Du kennst doch Datenbankfehler, nun werden gerade Datenbanken zusammengeführt. Was, wenn deine Datensätze mit Daten über Bin Laden aufgefüllt werden, viel Spaß.
Die Ermittlungsbehörden dürfen in der Datenbank Anmerkungen machen.
Was, wenn da einer reinschreibt "Nach meiner Einschätzung ist der Verdächtige Aggressiv und pedophil veranlagt"
Wer trägt sowas jemals wieder aus und warum und wann?

Ne, das ist alles völlig unklar und keiner weiß, was drinsteht und was damit passiert. Das ist auch nicht paranoid, prinzpiell werden immer Daten gesammelt werden, logisch. Nur wer führt die Daten wo, wie zusammen und welche Schlüsse werden daraus gezogen, womöglich noch automatisch, von Software. Auch die Rasterfahnung war schon etwas ähnliches, hatte aber Null Erfolg!


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 April 2007)

hallo,
an der Unschuldsvermutung wollen sie auch rumbasteln, ich warte wann die ersten Briefe oder Pakete bekomme die durchwühlt worden sind.


----------



## Zottel (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ... mit welcher karte was bezhalt habe..
> 
> .... wieviele nutten ich in shanghai mit der visa bezahlt habe und in welchen hotels ich mit ihnen um wieviel uhr welches gesöff von welchem zimmerservice bestellt habe.


Ach ja, und weil mancher Selbständige es mit der Steuer nicht so genau nimmt, bekommt das Finanzamt auch Zugriff auf diese Daten. Bargeld wird zwar nicht verboten, aber wer es nutzt, ist terrorverdächtig. Lieber Finger weg davon... Konsequenz:  Summe deiner Kartenzahlungen + gezahlte Steuern = Bruttoeinnahmen.


----------



## Markus (19 April 2007)

Zottel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich vergaß, demnächst muß ja die Unschuld bewiesen werden...


 
denke du weist wie ich das gemeint habe...



> In ein paar Monaten hast du nicht nur eine gutgehende Firma, sondern - dank deiner Bemühungen in einem anderen Thread - auch noch eine liebe Ehefrau. Der "schwule Beamte in seinem verfickten Büro" (oder seine Putzfrau oder sein Kollege) wird neidisch und erpresst dich...


 
ich wüste nicht das ich etwas unrechtes getan habe - umindest nix mit dessen "kalkulierten" konsequenzen ich nicht leben könnte.
ich bereuhe nix, ich bin ehrlich - mich kann man nicht erpressen.




> Dritte Generation: Man kann den Chip anweisen, elektrische Schläge auszuteilen. Man wischt dir mal eben eine, wenn du falsch parkst oder auf den Gehsteig rotzt oder am Steuer mit dem Handy telefonierst..
> Die ganzen Bewegungsdaten werden natürlich automatisch ausgewertet, schon wegen der Menge. Und die leichten Sanktionen werden automatisch verhängt.


 
etwas übertrieben - oder?
so etwas darf es nicht geben, der chip oder irgend ein anderes gerät darf niemals uu selbständig aktiv werden. aber als datensammler - warum nicht...


----------



## Markus (19 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten!
> 
> Was ist wenn du in Verdacht gerätst, weil dein Handy in der Nähe eines Ortes registriert wurde, wo ein Verbrechen, Torror, oder einfach nur ein Ladensdiebstahl oder sonstwas untersucht wird?
> Du kennst doch Datenbankfehler, nun werden gerade Datenbanken zusammengeführt. Was, wenn deine Datensätze mit Daten über Bin Laden aufgefüllt werden, viel Spaß.
> ...


 

selbst wenn ein solch seltener fall eintreten sollte, dann wird man ja nicht gleich von irgendeiner software zum tode verurteilt...
solche sachen kann man recht schnell und einfach aufklären...



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und weil mancher Selbständige es mit der Steuer nicht so genau nimmt, bekommt das Finanzamt auch Zugriff auf diese Daten. Bargeld wird zwar nicht verboten, aber wer es nutzt, ist terrorverdächtig. Lieber Finger weg davon... Konsequenz: Summe deiner Kartenzahlungen + gezahlte Steuern = Bruttoeinnahmen.


 
keine ahung für wen die freien arbeitne die du kennst, aber du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das ich auch nur einen cent schwarzgeld habe?
finanzamt weis das eh schon alles...




			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Freiheit einschränkt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren. (Benjamin Franklin)


 
jaja ganz toller typ dein benny...
habe auch shcon viel scheisse in meinem leben gelabert, meistens wenn ich besoffen oder bekifft war...


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> denke du weist wie ich das gemeint habe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Markus, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß es dabei bleibt und daß das alles ist. Es ist nur der erste Schritt, irgendwann kommt jemand, der mehr braucht uind mehr will. Außerdem wird man merken, daß, wie immer übrigens, die wirklichen Verbrecher Polizei und Diensten immer einen Tick voraus sind, die Spirale dreht sich, das ist doch praktisch ein Wettrüsten!


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Zottel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt, ich vergaß, demnächst muss ja die Unschuld bewiesen werden...
> ...


 
 Herr Richter ich denke Sie wissen wie ich das gemeint habe mit dem "schwulen Beamten" dafür können sie mir doch keine Beleidigung anrechnen.



Markus schrieb:


> ...ich wüste nicht das ich etwas unrechtes getan habe...


 Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. 
 Denk dran wenn die Gewerbeaufsicht mal schaut ob jede Sonn- und Feiertags Arbeit in Deinem Unternehmen auch wirklich angemeldet war und deine Angestellten auch schön brav nie über 10h gearbeitet haben und im halb Jahres Durchschnitt nicht über 48h pro Woche kommen.


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Zusatz: Nach dieser Diskussion und den entsprechenden Schlagworten in den Posts (Bin Laden, Terror) hat Eschalon uns garantiert schon in sein Raster aufgenommen unf duch die Datenbanken gedreht. :-(


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> habe auch shcon viel scheisse in meinem leben gelabert, meistens wenn ich besoffen oder bekifft war...


Bist Du gerade besoffen? Muss wohl so sein bei dem Scheiß den Du schreibst.

PS: Bekifft? Du nimmst Drogen???


----------



## Kniffo (19 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bist Du gerade besoffen? Muss wohl so sein bei dem Scheiß den Du schreibst.



Na Markus ... siehst du nicht wie schlecht es uns hier allen in Deutschland geht oder wie???????

:sm14:


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Na Markus ... siehst du nicht wie schlecht es uns hier allen in Deutschland geht oder wie???????
> 
> :sm14:



Doch er denkt doch das es uns allen schlecht geht. Er ist ja für einen Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## nade (19 April 2007)

Ach kommt schon... es ist eine Ex- RAF´lerin auf freiem Fuße.. der andere Ex-RAF´ler evtl auch noch, da müssen doch gleich die Notstandsgesetze aus den 70ger wieder in Kraft treten... Du bist verhaftet..mitkommen, dir wird vorgeworfen zulaut gefurzt zu haben... 10 Jahre Haft. <--
 Ist dann nur wie die GEZ... weil man könnte ja und deswegen bezahlen.
Oder für alle die mit SPS zu tun haben.. sie haben ein Field PG sie sind verhaftet, weil sie die Steuerdatenbank hacken könnten.
Oder noch besser, geschäftlich von München nach Berlin per Flugzeug unterwegs und mal eben wirds abgeschossen, weil vermutet wurde das es zu terroristischem Zwecke missbraucht würde.
Das Mautbrückendaten auch von PKW´s gespeichert wurde konnte sich jeder denken... das Handytelefonate einfach mal mit aufgezeichnet wurde und zumindest die Funkzelle mit erfassst wurde kann sich auch jeder vorstellen. Jetzt wird nur die heimlichkeiten legalisiert. Also kein Navi mehr kaufen, weil bald ein Anruf bei der Polizei genügt um seinen Standort zu erfragen.


----------



## Kniffo (19 April 2007)

Klar hab ich mich auch nicht grad gefreut 2500 € Bafög zurückzuzahlen, nur weil die Pfeifen plötzlich Einsicht auf mein Konto hatten.
Aber bevor ich morgen neben ner Autobombe mein Eis esse ...


----------



## Kniffo (19 April 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon... es ist eine Ex- RAF´lerin auf freiem Fuße.. der andere Ex-RAF´ler evtl auch noch, da müssen doch gleich die Notstandsgesetze aus den 70ger wieder in Kraft treten... Du bist verhaftet..mitkommen, dir wird vorgeworfen zulaut gefurzt zu haben... 10 Jahre Haft. <--
> Ist dann nur wie die GEZ... weil man könnte ja und deswegen bezahlen.
> Oder für alle die mit SPS zu tun haben.. sie haben ein Field PG sie sind verhaftet, weil sie die Steuerdatenbank hacken könnten.
> Oder noch besser, geschäftlich von München nach Berlin per Flugzeug unterwegs und mal eben wirds abgeschossen, weil vermutet wurde das es zu terroristischem Zwecke missbraucht würde.
> Das Mautbrückendaten auch von PKW´s gespeichert wurde konnte sich jeder denken... das Handytelefonate einfach mal mit aufgezeichnet wurde und zumindest die Funkzelle mit erfassst wurde kann sich auch jeder vorstellen. Jetzt wird nur die heimlichkeiten legalisiert. Also kein Navi mehr kaufen, weil bald ein Anruf bei der Polizei genügt um seinen Standort zu erfragen.



Wo gibts denn die Freikarten fürs Kino?


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mich auch nicht grad gefreut 2500 € Bafög zurückzuzahlen, nur weil die Pfeifen plötzlich Einsicht auf mein Konto hatten.
> Aber bevor ich morgen neben ner Autobombe mein Eis esse ...



Glaubst du, die finden mit dem Mist auch nur eine Autobombe? Die Jungs, die letztens die Bomben bei der Bahn deponiert hatten, haben sie zwar gekriegt, aber nur weil die dämlich waren und zudem keine Bomben bauen konnten, Gott sei Dank! Aber verhindern hätte das niemand können.

Die Probleme liegen woanders, das weiß jeder, aber die sind schwerer in den Griff zu bekomen, als einen Spitzelstaat zu bauen. Die Erfahrung hatten wir ja auch 40 Jahre lang im Osten, oder?


----------



## Kniffo (19 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Glaubst du, die finden mit dem Mist auch nur eine Autobombe? Die Jungs, die letztens die Bomben bei der Bahn deponiert hatten, haben sie zwar gekriegt, aber nur weil die dämlich waren und zudem keine Bomben bauen konnten, Gott sei Dank! Aber verhindern hätte das niemand können.



Aber ohne Kamera würden sie jetzt auch auf Hawaii sitzen ...


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Aber ohne Kamera würden sie jetzt auch auf Hawaii sitzen ...



Deshalb wären trotzdem Leute tot und wenn man die kriegt, kommen die Nächsten, so geht das nicht. Sagt ja auch niemand, daß man die Polizei und den Geheimdienst abschaffen soll oder so, aber man darf nicht alle Bürger erstmal potentiell unter Generalverdacht stellen.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Klar hab ich mich auch nicht grad gefreut 2500 € Bafög zurückzuzahlen, nur weil die Pfeifen plötzlich Einsicht auf mein Konto hatten.
> Aber bevor ich morgen neben ner Autobombe mein Eis esse ...



Kann mir mal einer Joint weiter reichen? Das Zeug muss wirklich gut sein das ihr da raucht. Wir haben eine Terrorgefahr. Wenn die Herren Politiker aber hier anfangen einen Überwachungsstaat aufzubauen müssen sie aber aufpassen das sich keine neue terroristischen  Gruppierungen bilden um genau da gegen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Kniffo (19 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Deshalb wären trotzdem Leute tot und wenn man die kriegt, kommen die Nächsten, so geht das nicht. Sagt ja auch niemand, daß man die Polizei und den Geheimdienst abschaffen soll oder so, aber man darf nicht alle Bürger erstmal potentiell unter Generalverdacht stellen.



Aber wenn man internetanonym Kinderpornos vertickt ist das auch ok ne.

Kann mir kurz noch jemand erzählen, wo die 80 Mio. Mitarbeiter herkommen, die uns ab nun rund um die Uhr überwachen? Für mich ist das Verfolgungswahn.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...man darf nicht alle Bürger erstmal potentiell unter Generalverdacht stellen.



100% Ack und DANKE


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer Joint weiter reichen? Das Zeug muss wirklich gut sein das ihr da raucht. Wir haben eine Terrorgefahr. Wenn die Herren Politiker aber hier anfangen einen Überwachungsstaat aufzubauen müssen sie aber aufpassen das sich keine neue terroristischen  Gruppierungen bilden um genau da gegen zu kämpfen.



Ich hab dir den Joint doch grad im Chat rübergereicht, was willst du also noch????


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 April 2007)

hallo,
was nützt die ganze überwachung, phishing mails, spam usw. können die Dössbaddels noch nicht mal verhindern, und dann wollen Sie so eine Show aufziehen, lachhaft .


----------



## Raydien (19 April 2007)

Also ich sehe das nicht so kritisch.

Gernerell stellt euch mal einmal die Daten vor die jeder von uns am Tag so produziert, seis über Email seis über SMS / Handy

Dieses riesiegen Datensatz x 80 Million, Dann eine Software / Hardware die in der Lage ist das ding auszuwerten. .. Ebend halt nach Schlagwörter suchen.
Ich denke nur mit einem enormen Geldaufwand ist dies zu schaffen. Ich denke die wollen eine ebene schaffen damit sie den Islampriester der radikal Predigt mal seinen Computer aushorchen dürfen. 

Wo ich allerdings Sorge sehe, ist wenn die Musikindustire / Filmindustrie Rechte bekommen ebendfalls zu dürfen, oder kein Problem ist es anzuordnen, dann kann man rechnen das jeder von uns nen schreiben bekommt.

Deshalb meine Meinung, für den Geheimdienst OK, soll dann auch für die Staatsanwaltschaft verwendet werden dürfen, da ja diese leute den Staat bedrohen. Für normale Polizeilichen Ermittlungen ein klares Nein, da der Mensch der illegal herunterlädt nicht grade den Staat bedroht.


----------



## Werner54 (19 April 2007)

*Potentielle Übeltäter*

Hallo,

stellt Euch mal vor, was jeder von uns so für ein Equipment mit sich herumschleppt für Datenklau, Einbruch, Vergewaltigung, Mord, Beleidigung, Raubkopie usw. 
Das alles soll von den gleichen Leuten überwacht werden, die heute nicht mal denjenigen finden können, der mir zweimal täglich eine Penisverlängerung verpassen will?
Macht Euch nicht so viele trübe Gedanken!


----------



## nade (19 April 2007)

Ist wohl hier die Frage, wem seine Sicherheit da gewahrt bleiben sollt.
Obs die Sicherheit der Bürger vor Terror ist, oder obs vielmehr die Musikindustrie/Filmindustrie vor Verlusten durch Piraten ist. Oder ehr die geldgierigen Manager und sich selbst vor der bald immer lauter murrenden Bevölkerung.
Raydien hats gerade in der Zwichenzeit geschrieben, die größere unsicherheit besteht bei der Industrie die sich auf dem pc austoben will um zu sehen, ob nicht doch ein mp3 Lied, das ein Internetradiomitschnitt war evtl zu einer Klage und durchsuchung nach weiteren CD´s ausnutzen läßt. Die Produktion wird nach China ausgelagert und dann wenn die Anlage kopiert worden ist wird eine Kopie von den Chinesen selbst hergestellt und die Firmen jammern nur, als normalsterblicher soll man noch nichteinmal den Kauf überprüfen können, ob einem die CD zusagt, ob sie ihr Geld wert ist. Eigene Sampler herstellen strengstens Verboten.
Die sehen mit ihren $-Zeichen in den Augen nur nicht das vieles an Musik das einige sich "klauen" von denen einmal gehört wird und dann nie wieder.
Und vieles davon würden die "potentiellen Käufer" eh nicht kaufen.
Ende vom Lied terroristen halten die eh nicht auf, die packens dadurch noch nichteinmal Amokläufer die wesentlich offentsichtlicher sich Verhalten zu fassen, bevor sie Unschuldige töten. 
Ja Werner54 das ist ja nicht gewollt, das ist ja wie Werbeflyer im Briefkasten, man wil den "Spam" nicht aber da heißt es.. keine Rechte, weil die Produktinformation könnte ja doch gewollt sein.
Aber die packen es ja noch nichteinmal Phishingrechnungen von der Telekom, der Sparkasse, der Volksbank, der GEZ,.... vorzeitig einzudämmen.
(wohl bestimmt auhc nicht gewollt)


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2007)

Die ganze Sache dient überhaupt nicht dem Bürgerschutz, es geht doch viel eher um Kontrolle, Industriespionage, Sicherung vor den eignenen Bürgern.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echelon
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/6/6928/1.html
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,155819,00.html
http://www.antimilitarismus-information.de/ausgaben/1998/11-98_4.htm

Ich glaube, viele wissen immer noch nicht, wie effekiv heutzutage Supercomputer arbeiten, das sind keine Windows-Rechner und auch keine SPS. Das überwachen und Filtern von Informationen passiert hier praktisch im vorbeigehen. Klar, das richtet sich nicht in erster Linie gegen einen Einzelnen, aber niemand hat darüber die Kontrolle, das ist das Problem.

Zietate aus obigen Artikeln:


> Eine einzelne Einheit könnte mit "Billionen von Bytes aus Textarchiven und Tausenden von Online-Nutzern oder Gigabytes von Live-Data-Stream pro Tag umgehen, die gegen zehntausende von komplexen Interessenprofilen gefiltert werden."[7]









> "Ein [nicht näher bezeichnetes] Spionagesammelsystem kann allein in einer halben Stunde eine Million Inputs generieren; Filter sortieren bis auf 6.500 Inputs alles aus; nur tausend Inputs entsprechen den Auswahlkriterien; zehn Inputs werden normalerweise von Analysten aussortiert und nur ein Bericht wird produziert. Das ist die Routine-Statistik für eine Reihe von Spionageauffang- und Analysensystemen, die technisches Aufklärungsmaterial sammeln."[9]


http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/6/6928/lit.html#l9 

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/6/6928/lit.html#l7


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 April 2007)

hallo,
es geht so langsam häppchenweise, auf zensur und totalüberwachung hinaus, für meine bekannte hab ich nach nazigruppen gegooglet, fast nichts gefunden, mit google.com bekomme ich mehr, also die deutsche version ist da kastriert. hier mal was uns noch blühen kann http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/88200
irgendwo war mal die gegenüberstellung der grundrechte von 1949 und jetzt, das ist schon ausgehölt wie ein schweizer käse.
nur weiter so, irgendwann kappiert das jeder, was abgeht.


----------



## nade (19 April 2007)

Ralle die Link´s sind gut, zwar sau viel Text, aber gut.



> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]"Wen kümmert's, außer ein paar Mittelklassewichser?" [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Einige Fälle, die für sich gesehen auch einer gesunden Paranoia entsprungen sein könnten und eher verschwörungstheoretischen Charakter zu haben scheinen, 18 zeigen sich vor dem Hintergrund der kürzlich erschienenen EU-Parlamentsstudie und in ihrer Häufung in anderem Licht. Auch wenn der tatsächliche Wahrheitsgehalt kaum nachweisbar ist, so haben die Fälle alleine durch die Demonstration »dessen, was geht«, Bedeutung. 19 Die Fälle verdeutlichen die neuen Möglichkeiten, in denen auch wir zu denken haben und mit denen wir umzugehen haben: l Vor vier Jahren wollte Saudi-Arabien Rüstungsgüter und Airbus-Flugzeuge in Europa kaufen, ein 30-Milliarden-Geschäft. ECHELON könnte dafür verantwortlich sein, daß dieser Auftrag plötzlich an den US-Konkurrenten McDonnell-Douglas ging. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> ...



[/FONT]
Und gerade bei dem 2. Punkt ist hier wieder der Technologieraub nicht unbegründet. Nur mals so an einer Entwicklung über Mail am schreiben, und eh der Prototyp fertig ist legt China das Patent vor und für "kleines Geld" ein Produkt um damit "dickes Geld" zu machen.
Würde zudem auch die Alcatelklage wegen mp4 Formates begründen, oder die auf der Cebit stattgefundene Razzia wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung an mp3-Player.

Ja lorenz2512 allerdings bis Hierzulande alle wach gerüttelt sind, ist bestimmt wieder Versammlungsverbot, damit sich kein Wiederstand mehr bilden kann.
Das kommt dem Tornadoeinsatz gleich, ein Offizier weigerte sich unter Angaben das er es mit seinem Gewissen nicht in Einklang bringen kann, weil ers für Verfassungswiedrig hält. Erste Berichte nach außen, ein Tag danach Mundtot gemacht worden und den Eilantrag ausgeschlagen, dann jetzt neue Klage, die bestimmt auch im Sande verläuft.

Meiner Meinung nach wird diese Technik und diese Verfahren nicht für den Bürger zu schützen, sondern ihn zu überwachen, und von anderen Länder die sich einklinken zur Industriespionage verwant. 
Zudem Ideensammlung, um die vielen guten Ideen zu haben und damit eine neue Technik oder so herzustellen, wozu die eigentlichen "Geister" nicht die Zeit und das nötige Kleingeld hatten um nötigen "Maschinen/Messgerätefuhrpark" leisten zu können, für die Idee zu verwirklichen.
Z.B. einer aus dem Bekanntenkreis, gelernter Heizungsbauer, hat eine Idee zur Heizung mit selbsterzeugtem Wasserstoff schon ziemlich weit im Theoretischen zusammen getragen, aber wird nie die nötigen Finanziellen mittel und tech Ausrüstung zusammen getragen bekommen um Praktisch umzusetzen.
<-- Diese Idee mit anderen ausspioniert und an einen verkauft der die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten hat und schon ist mit wenig Grips die Vorarbeit für ein neues Produkt getan. 
Also wohl wirklich wieder alles persönlich besprechen, oder schriftlich/CD-DVD in einem Versiegelten Brief versenden.


----------



## Kniffo (20 April 2007)

Als ob jemand die Zeit hätte sich mit so kleinen Fischen zu beschäftigen. Da bringen auch keine tollen Supercomputer was. Computer sind dumm, aber fleißig. Auswerten muss es doch wieder ein Mensch.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal unschuldig im Knast sitze, weil ich ne SPS habe oder mein Handy in der Nähe von nem Banküberfall war, bekommt ihr alle 5 € von mir.


----------



## zotos (20 April 2007)

http://bundestrojaner.zenzizenzizenzic.de/index.html


----------



## Tobi P. (20 April 2007)

Richtig so! Es darf keinerlei Geheimnisse mehr geben! Dann ist unsere Welt gleich viel sicherer! Sollte mir durch Zufall mal irgendein Staatsgeheimnis in die Hände fallen, werde ich es deshalb sofort veröffentlichen!

Und jetzt nimmt doch mal bitte irgendjemand einen stumpfen Gegenstand und schlägt diesem Datenvoyeur den Schädel ein, bevor der noch mehr Unheil anrichtet. Diese Datenjäger sind nichts anderes als miese dreckige kleine Spanner, die sich am Privatleben anderer Menschen aufgeilen. Und was macht man mit einem Spanner? -> Richtig, man tritt ihm in den Arsch!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Als ob jemand die Zeit hätte sich mit so kleinen Fischen zu beschäftigen. Da bringen auch keine tollen Supercomputer was. Computer sind dumm, aber fleißig. Auswerten muss es doch wieder ein Mensch.
> Wenn ich das nächste Mal unschuldig im Knast sitze, weil ich ne SPS habe oder mein Handy in der Nähe von nem Banküberfall war, bekommt ihr alle 5 € von mir.



Das kann doch nur ironisch gemeint sein, oder? Dann schreib das doch nächstes mal dazu.

Ähnliches Beispiel, etwas anders:

Du gehst durch die Stadt und läufst 3 Glatzen über den weg. Die haben üble Laune und mischen dich, nur so zum Spaß, einfach mal auf.

Wie reagierst du?

Ich sags dir:

Du ziehst in Zukunft Bomberjacke und Springerstiefel an, läßt die die Haare scheren, damit die dich nicht nochmal aufgreifen, sondern meinen, du wärst einer von ihnen.
Du denkst dir, mich kanns ja nun nicht mehr treffen, sollen sie jemand anders hernehmen. 

Oder:

Du hoffst, daß das nicht nochmal passiert, da ja lt. Statistik sowas nur alle 120 Jahre ein und der selben Person nocheinmal passiert.


----------



## zotos (20 April 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Als ob jemand die Zeit hätte sich mit so kleinen Fischen zu beschäftigen. Da bringen auch keine tollen Supercomputer was.
> ...



Man muss sich eines vor Augen halten. Gesetze haben kein Verfallsdatum und wenn sich die Computerleistung weiter so entwickelt wie bis her (Moorsches Gesetz) kann es sehr gut sein das in Zukunft Analysen bis zur Vollstreckung vollautomatisch laufen. Was denkt ihr was heute schon alles vollautomatisch abläuft... kennt ihr das: Diese Schriftstück wurde Automatisch erstellt und ist auch ohne Unterschrift gültig.

 Was auch wichtig ist ich traue den wirklich bösen Jungs zu das die technisch schon einiges auf Lager haben... auf jeden Fall mehr als dem Schäuble und seinen Helfern. Ich denke das der Aufwand riesig wird und der Erfolg ausbleibt. Die USA ist doch in Sachen Geheimdienst deutlich progressiver wie wir und auch die konnten den 11.09 trotz Warnungen nicht verhindern. Nee.... das wird nichts.


----------



## Markus (21 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann doch nur ironisch gemeint sein, oder? Dann schreib das doch nächstes mal dazu.
> 
> Ähnliches Beispiel, etwas anders:
> 
> ...


 

sorry - aber das habe ich nun garnicht begriffen...
abgesehen davon hast du vergessen "die drei würde nie wieder jemand finden"


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> sorry - aber das habe ich nun garnicht begriffen...
> abgesehen davon hast du vergessen "die drei würde nie wieder jemand finden"



Das hast du nicht begriffen? Dabei war's extra bildlich ausgedrückt !
Du hast es doch begriffen, das nächste mal greifen sie ihn sich trotzdem, weil er so ähnlich aussieht wie sie !


----------



## nade (22 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht begriffen? Dabei war's extra bildlich ausgedrückt !
> Du hast es doch begriffen, das nächste mal greifen sie ihn sich trotzdem, weil er so ähnlich aussieht wie sie !



Mhm... ich denke (nicht Glauben ) Markus programiert nicht so oft mit Bildschamalerrei.  Zudem man trifft sich immer 2*, und wenns das erste und letzte mal in einem war. 2 Jäger treffen sich, beide tot.


----------



## TommyG (23 April 2007)

Nächster Schritt:

die elektronische RFID- marke sorgt dafür, das genau DU vor der Bombe stehst, wenn sie detoniert..

Suchbegriff RFID, Pass, Bombe, 

schönes Vis dazu auf Youtube...

Grrretz


----------



## zotos (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo Paul...

http://eckpfeiler.net/panopticom/swf/index.htm


----------

